
Windows 10 tries to make you pay to play Solitaire - tomkwok
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2015/07/30/everything-is-terrible/
======
JoshTriplett
What I find most ridiculous is that this not only turns a free game into a
paid one, but that they want a _monthly_ fee for it, rather than a one-time
purchase.

